# weaning at 4 weeks?



## feed grass (Jun 7, 2012)

anyone doing it?


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 7, 2012)

If my babies are eating good (usually the case) yes, I wean at 4 weeks.  Mine have done well at this age.


----------



## brentr (Jun 7, 2012)

I've weaned at 4 weeks with no issues as well.  As long as the buns are eating/drinking well, there is no concern.  If I can, I let the litter stay with mom a bit longer, but when I've shortened my breeding cycle a few times, 4 wks worked just fine for weaning.  That way I gave the doe 2 wks rest before next kindling.


----------



## feed grass (Jun 7, 2012)

thoughts on re-breeding the doe at 3 weeks of kit age-- and weaning at 4- so she has 3 weeks to prep for the next litter?


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 8, 2012)

during peak breeding weather I do a one week breed back, ween at 4 weeks gives them one week between.  My does have not lost condition for the short spell that I breed this way.


----------



## feed grass (Jun 8, 2012)

lovinglife said:
			
		

> during peak breeding weather I do a one week breed back, ween at 4 weeks gives them one week between.  My does have not lost condition for the short spell that I breed this way.


so you would do this, 2x a year during the spring and fall?? but during the summer and winter-- give them extra time rest?  like rebreed at 3 weeks, wean at 4 weeks.?


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 11, 2012)

I will breed this way until it just plain gets too hot.  I am not home during the day to do all the frozen bottles and such so I just give them the really hot months off.  Then start up again when it cools down until it gets too darn cold to enjoy being out to do chores.  So I guess they get three months off in the summer and two in the winter.  This method keeps me in freezer food all year long, well along with everything else we have.  For us it is complete rest in winter and summer, then complete production the rest of the time.  Some will keep breeding in the heat, not me, I can get enough during the other seasons.


----------



## lexibot (Nov 19, 2012)

Every one I know here always weans at a month old. I have done it with complete success (both with purchasing, selling, and processing for meat). I heard that extra time on the mother could help them size up better though, so I plan to test that theory. It makes sense since kids (goats), and calves do, so why not?


----------



## KittyKatMe (Jan 1, 2013)

Wow, I am surprised!  I wean at 6 weeks of age, always have with no problems.  Yet many owners and breeders are constantly telling me to wait until 8 - sometimes even 10-12 weeks of age!


----------



## imaculprit (Jan 23, 2013)

What if you take in your costs as consideration? Such as, is it cheaper to let them suckle for say 8 weeks as opposed to weening at 4 wks and feeding the mother and the rugrats feed?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 19, 2013)

we are planning to the kits at 6 weeks-which is this weekend, they have been eating and drinking the does food since 4 weeks old.  Once we separate them from the doe, can her food ration go back to what she was getting before having the babies or do we need to gradually decrease the food she is getting?


----------



## brentr (Mar 19, 2013)

When I wean my litters (at whatever age), the doe goes immediately back to daily ration (5-6 oz daily for my CA and SF).  I think this helps dry up whatever milk she is still producing, and prevents her from gaining weight.  Never had any issues.  Only caveat is if I have a doe on a shortened breeding cycle and I think she needs more calories.  Then I may leave her on free choice or at least double her daily ration - case by case judgement here.  

I have a couple does that self-regulate really well, and I could probably free-feed all the time with no issues.  I have another that is a total pig and will eat whatever she can so I have to manage her more closely.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 19, 2013)

brentr said:
			
		

> When I wean my litters (at whatever age), the doe goes immediately back to daily ration (5-6 oz daily for my CA and SF).  I think this helps dry up whatever milk she is still producing, and prevents her from gaining weight.  Never had any issues.  Only caveat is if I have a doe on a shortened breeding cycle and I think she needs more calories.  Then I may leave her on free choice or at least double her daily ration - case by case judgement here.
> 
> I have a couple does that self-regulate really well, and I could probably free-feed all the time with no issues.  I have another that is a total pig and will eat whatever she can so I have to manage her more closely.


thanks, I figured they could go back to normal daily ration.  I will do that and see how they do.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Mar 20, 2013)

At weaning time I would not remove all babies at once.  I would remove all but maybe the two smallest ones.  I would reduce the mothers food the same day I removed most of the babies to reduce her milk production.  Leaving one or two on for another day or  two would help drain her so she would not be so hard from milk that was not removed.  As a nursing mom myself I found it painful to wean my own daughter "cold turkey".  If you check their milk glands the next day or two you will see what I am talking about.   The mammary glands get very hard and full of milk if all the babies suddenly stop nursing.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 20, 2013)

At this point I am not sure any of the babies are nursing- she moves away if they try to get under her.  Will have to check and see.  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

